# Middlesbrough, England



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

At the moment I'm involved in working on the mental health support that's available for young people in the area. We had a planning meeting on the 12th October where we discussed what was good about the mental health support that's available at the moment, and what needs to change. We discussed setting up a social group, where young people with mental health issues could meet others. The social group won't just be limited to those with social anxiety. At the moment, the social group will be aimed at young people up to 25, but I'd be interested in setting up a group for older people if anyone's interested. The next meeting is this Friday, 4th November at 11am. If anyone wants to come along, or would like to see the minutes from the last meeting, please let me know. I'd be happy to meet people beforehand so they know where they're going.


----------



## marvG12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel so sorry for you. It cant be easy living in Middlesborough


----------

